# Goats seem to have no energy



## DowellFarm (Dec 8, 2013)

I have 2 baby goats that were born about 5 weeks ago and when they were born they seemed to have had good energy but this last week they have really acted like they have no energy and I often times find them laying down or just standing in one spot. Their appetite is still pretty good but I can tell they are really week. If anyone could give me any advice that I could do to give them more energy I would greatly appreciate it


----------



## luvbabygoats (Apr 27, 2013)

Did they get enough colostrum? Pooping okay? Temperature? Cold?


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Are there poops normal?? You should first give them a dose of Nutra-drench (energy supplement) or caro syrup or molasses - something to perk them up. At 5 weeks they are eating - are they eating off the ground? They could have internal parasites (worms) or coccidia. Get a hold of each of them and pull down the lower eyelid so you can see inside - the inside of the eyelid should be bright pink/red. If it white (which I would suspect that it is) you need to act fast! It means they are anemic. Give RedCell iron supplement. Then treat for worms & cocci or get a vet to do a fecal to treat for specifically what they have.


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

DowellFarm said:


> I have 2 baby goats that were born about 5 weeks ago and when they were born they seemed to have had good energy but this last week they have really acted like they have no energy and I often times find them laying down or just standing in one spot.


What are you feeding them, how much and how often?


----------



## NubianLoverFFA (Dec 9, 2013)

Hi. I raise Nubian goats. I am 13 and I have had over 50 goats since I was 3. And I milk them myself. Is their poop normal? No matter how they are I would give them nutridrench. I would go up to them, and look at the inside of the bottom of their eyelids. If it is bright pink like flesh, that is good if it is pale. Give it worm medicine. If it is white or almost white, I would call a doctor and don't get suprized if you get a 24 hour nodice. Lastly look for any bumps, and rashes and anything on their utters. If you need any more help, please message me


----------



## DowellFarm (Dec 8, 2013)

GoatCrazy said:


> What are you feeding them, how much and how often?


I let them out in pasture in the mornings with their momma then when I come home from work I put them in their stall and give them a little pelleted feed and hay


----------



## DowellFarm (Dec 8, 2013)

SalteyLove said:


> Are there poops normal?? You should first give them a dose of Nutra-drench (energy supplement) or caro syrup or molasses - something to perk them up. At 5 weeks they are eating - are they eating off the ground? They could have internal parasites (worms) or coccidia. Get a hold of each of them and pull down the lower eyelid so you can see inside - the inside of the eyelid should be bright pink/red. If it white (which I would suspect that it is) you need to act fast! It means they are anemic. Give RedCell iron supplement. Then treat for worms & cocci or get a vet to do a fecal to treat for specifically what they have.


They are eating off the ground and the other day their momma just had bottle jaw so I'm betting they have worms


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

Worm load will interfere with Mom's milk production. Have you treated Mom? Lack of energy in 5 week old kids that are not displaying diarrhea or other signs of illness is usually due to not enough milk. The pellets and hay are good, but at this age they cannot eat enough to meet their nutritional needs because their tummies just aren't big enough.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

You need to have fecals done to include coccidia. You can have normal looking stool and still have a bad worm load. Don't mess around with this. At that age, once they go downhill it is almost impossible to bring them back.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

I would start treating before you even get the fecal back! Dimethox, Ivomec, & Safeguard would be my choice. Plus some b-complex, nutradrench, and redcell. ACT FAST! Check those eyelids - bet they are white. Stop feeding them on the ground immediately and treat their mom right away. The doe needs higher protein to keep up milk production - more grain and/or alfalfa pellets or hay. Good luck! You can turn them all around.


----------



## francismilker (Oct 22, 2011)

You might try opening up their mouths and looking at their color. If it's a nice pinkish\red color they probably aren't parasite loaded up too much if any. If it's pale with little color, they're infested and need treated asap. Mouth color is a tell tale sign for babies.


----------

